# 8 Gallon Biocube Update



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

More plants added, haven't had a chance to get to Menagerie to purchase ground cover and IMHO, that's what this tank is missing


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

very nice, i really like it!!!
i have one question though: what's with the small bubbles everywhere  
it looks like you're injecting CO2 thru a diffuser...


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Believe it or not, those are air bubbles. After I cleaned the tank on the w/e and did a water change, the pump felt it needed to add air despite the fact that the intake and out put are submerged -- go figure. I dose with Excel.

I will need 2 DIY CO2 for our new tank though, wish me luck! Maybe we'll get something better in the future but the initial outlay on the new tank is huge so we'll have to go low-tech wherever we can.


----------



## Waninoko (Jan 13, 2008)

pretty nice tank, i love real plants


----------

